# Titan 8500 Generator Carb manual choke issue



## okrobie (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello, I had to replace the carb on this generator due to a major leak caused by a broken part in the bowl. When it arrived the manual choke handle wasn't attached and I can't figure out how to connect it to the choke shaft. I sent an inquiry to Generator Guru Engineers and they sent this response, *"The pin goes into the top of the choke post and the hole onto the round metal stud on the carb" *but I don't know what it means. They are shut down for the weekend so I thought I would ask you folks. There is a "knob" on the choke shaft. Should I remove that? Thanks, Jim


*.*


----------



## okrobie (Aug 27, 2017)

I went ahead and ordered the correct carburetor. Thanks, Jim


----------

